# Aaxatech AF115 home theater projector



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

If you're really looking for feedback and not just spamming, try avsforum.com. You'll get more feedback.


----------



## DIMyself115 (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking over the specs, it looks like a pretty good projector. 30,000:1 is on the lower end of HD projectors. Will you notice it? Not unless you have them side by side. That and depending on how keen of eye you have for detail. If you are looking at spending $2300 for this projector, would you be willing to spend a few hundred more? I bought this one. 75000:1 contrast that I saw in action at CES in Vegas last year. It has a faster refresh rate (120 vs. 60) which makes video alot smoother. Also, make sure you don't skimp on your reciever and other input devices. The picgture coming out of your projector is only as good as the signal going in.


----------

